# Auto detailing now!!



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I hired a detailer over the weekend, hopefully to offer mobile detailing service soon, until then, 523 Hwy 90 West Holt Florida 32564 @ Big Daddy's Diesel and Auto Repair

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

You mobile yet? I'm in PCola and need my Tundra exterior and engine bay done. Claybar the exterior and give it a good coat of wax. Shoot me a PM with the specifics. I am off Mobile Hwy and Beulah Road.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I am not yet. I am working on it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Roy,
Is your detailer mobile yet? Also can you PM me a price for a full detail and wax/buff for a 2011 Tahoe? Thanks!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I am still working on the mobile part. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

